# Some of my new shrimp



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are a few shots of my cherry shrimp, and some ghost shrimp. enjoy

Cleaning my plants
Catching a ride and cleaning
Boo...

Imma Ghost!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just love ghost shrimp...


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

they are cool, but are omnivores and will eat my baby cherry shrimp  had to separate them.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

tranceaddict said:


> they are cool, but are omnivores and will eat my baby cherry shrimp  had to separate them.


hey what camera do you have? those are gorgeous shots.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Nikon-E5700, nothing special. But thanks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Great photos.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Some recent photo's in the 30gallon.


----------

